# AlphaVPS - VPS in Bulgaria!



## AlexBarakov (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello guys!

 

After long preperations and sleepless nights, I am happy to present to you AlphaVPS . AlphaVPS was founded in 2014 by Daniel Chakalov and Alexander Barakov as a part of DA International Group. We are a registered Ltd. company in Bulgaria, under the name DA International Group Ltd. with Identification number: 202826767. AlphaVPS specializes in managed and unmanaged hosting solutions, including, but not limited to: Managed and Unmanaged VPS, Shared and Reseller hosting, Dedicated servers and Colocation. Our mission is to provide affordable, yet reliable solutions to individuals, professionals, small and medim-scale businesses. Our hardware is located in Telepoint DC in Sofia, Bulgaria. We utilize server-grade hardware only, top-tier Bandwidth providers and top-grade DataCenter, allowing us to offer uptime guarantee and a SLA. Our nodes are continuously and carefully monitored for abuse by our staff and inhouse monitoring systems, to provide the best experience possible.

Special VPSBoard discount for new offers:

Coupon code: LaunchiiingVPSB - 30% discount on unmanaged VPS in Sofia, Bulgaria.

*Level 1*

€4.20EUR per month after adding 30% recurring discount

512MB Dedicated RAM

20GB RAID10 HDD

200GB Bandwith

1 Shared CPU Core

1gbps Port

Linux OS

ORDER NOW

 


*Level 2*

€8.40EUR per month after adding 30% recurring discount

1024MB Dedicated RAM

40GB RAID10 HDD

400GB Bandwith

2 Shared CPU Core

1gbps Port

Linux OS

ORDER NOW

 


*Level 3*

€16.80EUR  per month after adding 30% recurring discount

per month

2048MB Dedicated RAM

80GB RAID10 HDD

600GB Bandwith

4 Shared CPU Core

1gbps Port

Linux OS



ORDER NOW

*Level 4*

€31.50EUR  per month after adding 30% recurring discount

per month

4096MB Dedicated RAM

120GB RAID10 HDD

800GB Bandwith

8 Shared CPU Core

1gbps Port

Linux OS

ORDER NOW

 

 

Some network information:

Looking glass

Sofia, Bulgaria, Telepoint DC

 

 

As always, happy to offer custom quotes. Just hit me up via email or via a PM and I will get back to you ASAP


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure you realized this, but the virtualization you are using is missing both here in your advertisement and on your ordering site anywhere on your entire website.  Care to let us know what platform you are using for this offer?

Also, your website is a bit broken...Clicking home at the top takes you to a 404 page.

Cheers!


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 13, 2014)

Not your own ips?

Delta Softmedia Ltd. - can you tell me what upstreams are available through your service?


----------



## AlexBarakov (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

Forgot to purge Cloudflare's cache. The broken home.html link was fixed yesterday.

On the other side - no, I do not own the IPs. I am still waiting on the SWIP to be placed, though. Should be done today. At this time, I can not see any possible way to get my own allocation from RIPE, considering it would end up cheaper for me, to keep renting IPs at my current price  I am, however, working on getting one ARIN allocation, prior they get completely exhausted.

About the network streams - you can check the ASN. It is a blend of a couple of Bulgarian providers, that have pretty much all the bigger players in their Mix. You would not be able to get full gbps port speeds to everywhere, though, however I find the connection really reasonable for Bulgaria. You can also use the looking glass, to determine the routing and get some general information regarding the network itself. I will post a speed test bellow:

Download speed from CacheFly: 42.4MB/s

Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 11.1MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 9.83MB/s

Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 5.31MB/s

Download speed from i3d.net, Rotterdam, NL: 14.9MB/s

Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 18.7MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.74MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 8.80MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 8.43MB/s

Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 14.1MB/s


----------



## AlexBarakov (Mar 13, 2014)

Damn, couldn't get the post edited. I think I'm getting blind, however I can't seem to find the Edit button. All of the above offers are based on OpenVZ virt.


----------

